# replacement lathe parts



## mixed (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello, first of all forgive my English. I bought a 750mm lathe and I have missing pieces. I'm from Argentina and here they do not get spare parts:wall:. I have looked for ebay and I have not found it. someone would tell me where I could buy with international shipping. and the specific name of the pieces that I need? I'm going to upload images with the pieces that are missing. someone speaks Spanish? thank you very much

my lathe is gamma 750;
http://www.infocomercial.com/img/products/22915/640/0/9/torno-mecanico-750-mm-1hp-gamma.jpg


----------



## petertha (Jan 2, 2018)

Hopefully you have a parts manual that came along with your lathe?

If not it will be difficult to 'describe' parts to get correct replacements without knowing at least the model type of the machine. Think of this exercise just getting parts for your car. 

From the rear splash pan insignia, it looks like it could be a Steelmaster? I Googled that name & here is a typical vendor. Hopefully with searches like this you can correlate your model number, year made, maybe even a serial number which would be very helpful to get the correct parts.

http://www.assetplant.com/SM-1022A-Bench-Lathe-Steelmaster-550mm-Centres-250mm-Swing-Pwr-Cross-Feed

Some vendors are pretty good about keeping PDF manuals & documentation available online so you can identify parts using the manufacturers own numbering system. For example Grizzly, click on a specific lathe, View Details, then it shows typical manuals. They do a good job of making clean manuals, many other machine manufacturers don't go through this effort & th eoriginal Asian manuals can be quite primitive.
https://www.grizzly.com/metal-lathes

Having said all this, I will guess your lathe is made in China. That's good & bad. Good is it might be a popular size & available under different paint colors & brand names so higher chance of getting parts. Bad is that the machines are often inconsistent even when they look very similar. They can have changes even with same brand name year to year. 

So my advise is to start with the name 'Steelmaster' & find distributers/parts suppliers that way.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 2, 2018)

The lathe is a Sieg product. Take contact with this Sieg  factory http://www.siegind.com/

Contact: http://www.siegind.com/shanghai-sieg-machinery-co-ltd-contactus.html


----------



## mixed (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks! The lathe says gamma 750 model. the manual says model cj0623. Now I will search on the internet for that model and some spare parts supplier. if you can provide data I will be grateful. Thank you very much for taking time to answer. and again they forgive my
basic English.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 2, 2018)

Sieg lathe has a lot of difference name depending on which dealer is selling the lathe under their name. In basis the lathe is same + extra equipment around the lathe. 

I learned out the cj0623 is the other TENGZHOU WELLON MACHINERY CO.,LTD lathe who is producing the parts same as Sieg lathe with difference colour and name. See this lathe 
  in this link http://www.wellonmachinery.com/pro_show.asp?id=586

Contact: http://www.wellonmachinery.com/lianxi.asp


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 2, 2018)

LittleMachineShop.com sells many replacement parts for Chinese machines. They are good guys to work with and I suspect they can handle the international shipping.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 2, 2018)

This is the lathe you has same? http://www.infocomercial.com/p/torno-mecanico-750-mm-1hp-gamma-_20813.php

Your link do not work, then i searced after the lathe gamma 750 model in http://www.infocomercial.com since i can a bit spanish language.


----------



## mixed (Jan 2, 2018)

Mechanicboy said:


> Sieg lathe has a lot of difference name depending on which dealer is selling the lathe under their name. In basis the lathe is same + extra equipment around the lathe.
> 
> I learned out the cj0623 is the other TENGZHOU WELLON MACHINERY CO.,LTD lathe who is producing the parts same as Sieg lathe with difference colour and name. See this lathe
> in this link http://www.wellonmachinery.com/pro_show.asp?id=586
> ...



yes, it's this! and what is the name of the parts I need?


----------



## mixed (Jan 2, 2018)

Mechanicboy said:


> This is the lathe you has same? http://www.infocomercial.com/p/torno-mecanico-750-mm-1hp-gamma-_20813.php
> 
> Your link do not work, then i searced after the lathe gamma 750 model in http://www.infocomercial.com since i can a bit spanish language.



The same! I found out in all of Argentina and there are no spare parts.


----------



## XD351 (Jan 3, 2018)

Grizzly G4000 - 9" x 19" Bench Lathe
https://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-19-Bench-Lathe/G4000#

https://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g4000_pl.pdf

It looks the same as my AL50 g lathe sold here in Australia .
The links above are from the grizzly site in the  USA and they do sell a machine that is ver similar .
The parts you are looking for relate to the cross slide and compound slide on pages 9& 10 of the pdf parts list .

Hope that helps !


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 3, 2018)

It's a 918/920  from Sieg.

9" Swing- 18  or 20" between centres. It will have a different motor for different voltages and probably metric rather than imperial but that's about it.

Incredibly documented over many years.

That's about it

Norm


----------



## petertha (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm not sure if you are showing us your existing parts just disassembled or parts you specifically want replaced. But someone made a good observation about metric vs. imperial versions of the otherwise same machine.

If for example your cross slide lead screw assembly is damaged, a North American based supplier would probably only have Imperial (threads per inch = TPI) lead screw, nut & graduated dial. Yet the parts may be numbered the exact same in the manual! Sometimes these Asian manuals & parts assembly diagrams are not the highest quality . Just wanting to make sure you get the correct parts! :thumbup:


----------



## mixed (Jan 21, 2018)

petertha said:


> I'm not sure if you are showing us your existing parts just disassembled or parts you specifically want replaced. But someone made a good observation about metric vs. imperial versions of the otherwise same machine.
> 
> If for example your cross slide lead screw assembly is damaged, a North American based supplier would probably only have Imperial (threads per inch = TPI) lead screw, nut & graduated dial. Yet the parts may be numbered the exact same in the manual! Sometimes these Asian manuals & parts assembly diagrams are not the highest quality . Just wanting to make sure you get the correct parts! :thumbup:



Exactly petherta they are my pieces, I'm talking these days with the pages that have happened to me and I hope I can get it. I will be warning if I get the spare. and soon I will create a post with something that I want to show you. thank you very much for the kindness


----------



## Henry (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi, I can speak in Spanish and try to help you with the English language if you need it.

Here I am going to write the same in Spanish.

Hola, puedo hablar en Español e intentar ayudarle con el ingles si lo necesita. 

\


----------



## mixed (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi, I've exchanged emails with www.grizzly.com they have everything I need. I have not been able to make the purchase yet. Because they only send to Canada and the USA. Some other provider know? thanks


----------



## petertha (Apr 2, 2018)

I have use this company on the past. Basically they purchase 'in-country' and then redirect to your shipping address (for a reasonable fee).

https://sutocorp.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=110&Itemid=168


----------

